# Ashgrove School, Rangiora



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have children that attend the above school? I have been looking at the school and it seems really nice, it even mentions that it has a large expat community. Just wondering if there were any parents that had children that attended the school what their thoughts were.

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

As there doesn't appear to be any feedback on Ashgrove School, could anyone offer any info on the other schools in Rangiora?


----------

